# Will typing speed be irrelevant in the future?



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

Not just to IT, but generally anything where a fast typing speed is a good skill/thing to have right now(data entry, administrative) , with the invention of speech to text software, like Dragon and other programs, where it is real hard to match typing in the speed of which you talk?

Should it be something you even work on/try to develop?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Technology is amazing. The progress we have made. Keyboards may well be a thing of the past soon. So, maybe.


----------



## PC person (Feb 2, 2006)

There are some problems I've looked up, seen.

1. Noise- just imagine all those people in their cubicles talking out things, much louder than just typing.

2. Interference- Imagine all those people talking, what if the person next to you is also using voice to text, and it's taking some of what you HE says and putting it into what YOU'RE trying to write, thus messing up your what you're trying to make

3. Privacy- There are some things, such as confidential documents and other things you make that you would NOT want to speak out loud and other people to hear you.

4. Call Centers- how would this work if you had to both talk to the person AND type information into the system, you wouldn't want "backspace backspace backspace" appearing in the document where you are trying to input information to.

5. The Handicapped- who are unable to speak. deaf, blind, etc.

6. Homonyms (and other problems) the system can not tell, there from their, steal from steel or air from heir, or raise from raze (the last of which have absolutely opposite meanings)


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

True. 

It can have a number of limitations, difficulties thinking of it now. That's how adavnced technology has become. It may or may not happen. Maybe even TTS will become a thing of the past. 

Frankly, I love the keyboard. Can't imagine a replacement.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Doubtful. It takes longer to correct TTS mistakes than it takes to just type something. 

Plus, I type fast.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I highly doubt it, it takes two seconds to type a long command in DOS where as speech recognition software can screw it up.

I mean look at the ipod and say Black sabbath when pressing the button to do a voice command. I guarantee you will end up listening to Blondie or something.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Who knows what future technology holds...........

BG


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Future tech can be extrapolated from current tech. Scientists of 100 years ago would think our tech interesting but would hardly be "awestruck" as much of it is derived from their theory. Tech already exists to allow typing by just moving the fingers in a 3-D space sans any apparent keyboard. Also, neuro-computer and brain-computer interface is being developed. Extrapolate 100 years from now and many people's computers will probably be operated directly by their brains. Only those wishing to remain "retro" or in out-of-the-way places will still rely on mechanical input.

It's not to farfetched to envision that someday that majority of data output will bypass the external senses altogether and instead be sent directly to the brain via a brain-device interface. Also, more and more devices will be controlled directly by the brain, rather than physically. This is not science fiction -- the tech has been under development for decades now.

Brain


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You all have fun in the future. The last thing I need is my computer to know is what I am thinking :>)

BG


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

soon enough they will grow legs and take over the planet, terminator style.


----------



## Naxonn (Sep 4, 2013)

i know this is a old post.. but you sir, made me laugh very hard.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Stick around, you won't be aware of how much you're learning in the fun were having!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's irrelevant now. Even after working in IT 15+ years now, I still come across people that can't type without looking or they hunt and peck. That doesn't mean those individuals can't perform their job.


----------

